# Baron Hill - Wales



## Malenis (May 24, 2016)

The Baron Hill Mansion is a grade 2 listed building, named after the hill it stands on, was originally built in 1618 and reconstructed in 1776. 

This has been on our ‘visit list’ for some time and it didn’t disappoint, it exceeded our expectations. We didn’t do a huge amount of research beforehand, so we were greeted with surprise after surprise….greenhouses, stables, horse cart (just about!), gardens, pet cemetery, workshop/pump house?, colonnade and then the mansion and out buildings. I’d love to see a plan of what buildings were there and what they were used for. 

We bumped into a local who pointed us into the direction of the ‘tree of souls’ and we’ll know what she means when we see it! 

“During the English Civil War, Richard's successor, Colonel Thomas Bulkeley, is said to have invited King Charles I to take possession of the house and set up his court there.
In the eighteenth century the house was the seat of Lord Viscount Bulkeley, who maintained Jacobite sympathies. The Neo-Palladian style is obvious from the curved facade of the building to the terraces, follies and balconies; this was the style adopted during the 1776 reconstruction of the mansion by architect Samuel Wyatt. However, the mansion was originally built in 1618. There is also an icehouse in the gardens and a lodge house.
In the nineteenth century the occupants of Baron Hill remained the dominant Anglesey landowners, possessing estate also at Llanfairfechan and other parts of Caernarfonshire.
During World War I, death duties soaked up the family fortune and made it impossible for the family (by then called Williams-Bulkeley) to continue to maintain the house. In World War II the Royal Engineers were stationed at the house. It was later damaged by fire, but the shell of the house survives. Sir Richard Williams-Bulkeley lives at neighbouring Red Hill.”


Baron Hill Mansion-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-7 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-9 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-11 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-12 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-14 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-15 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-17 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-18 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-19 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-24 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-27 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-29 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-30 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-33 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-35 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-36 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-37 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-38 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-40 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-41 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-42 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-46 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-52 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-55 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-56 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-57 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-58 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-60 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-61 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-62 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-64 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-65 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-67 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-68 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-74 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Baron Hill Mansion-77 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

...and pictures from other sites of how it once was:


17894372 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


17894358 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2016)

Your camera must have bin red hot, everywhere you looked, another pic, Sound Job Mal, My favourite is the original crapper, Many Thanks


----------



## Malenis (May 24, 2016)

smiler said:


> Your camera must have bin red hot, everywhere you looked, another pic, Sound Job Mal, My favourite is the original crapper, Many Thanks



My fella says "you always find the bloody toilet where ever we go!" I took 198 photos in total, I was the ultimate happy snapper. :-D


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

Absolutely superb. Fantastic report. Gotta go there...


----------



## Locksley (May 24, 2016)

Wow, what a place. Superb shots.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

First class photography,Thanks for showing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

A very good post. I like that you posted the "before" photos as I thought it must have been quite grand in its time, and I was right. Even the beautiful ornate gardens. Now there seems to be a lot of suspended fireplaces.


----------

